# Pork Butt Overnighter...



## Bruce B (Dec 19, 2007)

Two pork butts, 17.68lbs total, trimmed, rubbed and wrapped and ready for their big night, now back in the fridge.

Using Wittdog's Rub on butt on the right and KC Cow Towns "The Squeal" Hog Rub(thanks SteerCrazy) on the other. Getting these ready early so I don't have to rush.  








They'll be going on tonight about 10pm; using Basque Hardwood Lump with either Oak or Pecan and Cherry wood.

See's y'all later...


----------



## wittdog (Dec 19, 2007)

Those look great all ready Bruce.


----------



## surfinsapo (Dec 19, 2007)

You're going to be munchin out good man!!!! Can't wait to see them finished!!!  

SS


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Dec 19, 2007)

I got some of those in the freezer and you have inspired me to pull one out!!

Lookin good!


----------



## The Missing Link (Dec 19, 2007)

I wish i was cook to night.


----------



## Green Hornet (Dec 19, 2007)

Nice lil snack you got going there Bruce.
Have fun!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 19, 2007)

Can't wait to see tomorrows pictures!


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 19, 2007)

*UPDATE @ 10:50pm*

Took butts out of the fridge at 9pm, unwrapped and re-rubbed both. Pork butts went on at 10pm; WSM is holding at 264 at the lid. Looking forward to a fairly uneventful overnighter.


----------



## Cliff H. (Dec 19, 2007)

Good deal.  Now make one more adjustment and go to bed.


----------



## john a (Dec 20, 2007)

It's been 11 hours now, where's the pictures?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 20, 2007)

WAKE UP!  YOUR BUTTS ARE BURNING!


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 20, 2007)

NO...they're not   , did have to add 3/4 chimney of coals though. Internal temp is only at 163 on biggest of the two....remember LOW AND SLOW.

Have a good day Cappy.


----------



## Cliff H. (Dec 20, 2007)

I am only just now getting to the point where I can judge how much coal needs to be in the ring for a said cook.  

When I am in doubt I max it out.   

For long cooks I usually mound the the unlit up real big.


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 20, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> I am only just now getting to the point where I can judge how much coal needs to be in the ring for a said cook.
> 
> When I am in doubt I max it out.
> 
> For long cooks I usually mound the the unlit up real big.



Well I maxed mine out also Cliff, but I was using lump and there were still some left but it wasn't going to be enough to finish the job so I added some more. These were pretty big butts, almost 18lbs.


----------



## wittdog (Dec 20, 2007)

Can't wait to see the finished pics.


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 20, 2007)

UPDATE @ 12:10pm

The smaller of the two, bottom grate, finally got to 190 so I put it on the top grate for about another half hour.




At 12:45pm the top grate butt was finished so I removed both and foiled and and they are resting comfortably. It does appear though that someone took a huge bite out of that one butt.  







For dinner tonight, it will be PP sammiches with slaw; mac & cheese (Patty LaBelle recipe); and for dessert strawberry pie (thanks for the idea wittdog).

Initial taste test gives the nod to Wittdogs Swine Syndicate Rub over Cow Town Hog Squeal.

Final pics after dinner.


----------



## wittdog (Dec 20, 2007)

Those look great bruce..looks like some nice looking bark.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Dec 20, 2007)

Sweet cook there Bruce.  Lets see the pulled pics.


----------



## Rag1 (Dec 20, 2007)

Great bark. What this Wittdog rub stuff?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 20, 2007)

Looks great Bruce. Was that missing chunk the cooks taste test?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 20, 2007)

looks good and everything, but you get an F for not posting the
Patti LaBelle recipe


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 20, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> looks good and everything, but you get an F for not posting the
> Patti LaBelle recipe



Yeah, it seems lately it's like pulling teeth to get a recipe out of you guys!


----------



## cleglue (Dec 20, 2007)

Nice job.


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 20, 2007)

Finally....dinner is served; and I'll post the Patti LaBelle recipe in the sides section, even though it's already there...if you know where to look.


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm thinking you got some left. Can I have some??

Looks great!


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Dec 20, 2007)

You need an apron when you eat that huh?? :roll:


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 21, 2007)

Looks awesome Bruce!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 21, 2007)

Very nice Bruce!!!  What's the sauce on the sammich?  The mac and cheese looks killer!


----------



## john a (Dec 21, 2007)

Very nice Bruce, good job.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Dec 21, 2007)

Looks damm fine Bruce


----------



## SteerCrazy (Dec 21, 2007)

looks good Bruce. You're just partial to Dave than me. That's ok


----------



## Griff (Dec 21, 2007)

Well done Bruce.


----------



## Unity (Dec 21, 2007)

Nice job, Bruce.   

--John  8)


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 21, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Very nice Bruce!!!  What's the sauce on the sammich?  The mac and cheese looks killer!



The sauce is the KC CowTown sauce that Dan (SteerCrazy) sent me on the exchange. The sauce was excellent, somewhat sweet with some vinegar twang..not a real sweet taste, paired great with the pork.


----------

